

Why cash transfers to the poor are not the next big thing - yummyfajitas
http://chrisblattman.com/2013/06/27/why-cash-transfers-to-the-poor-are-not-the-next-big-thing/

======
jseliger
Note that this should be read as a companion piece to this HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5768570](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5768570).

